# Not part of the 38!!



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Guys

Been looking into emigrating to canada as a polce officer. ( i have another thread ongoing)
I have checked and the areas im interested in dont do the PNP so i need to apply under the fed skilled worker to obtain a permanent resident visa BEFORE applying for a job in the police.
Ive seen the full NOC list and police officer falls under skill level B which is covered by the FSW process.
HOWEVER I keep reading about the 38 occupations that are MOST WANTED and police is not one of them.
Am I right in presuming that because i dont fall under the magic 38, then it is likely that my visa would be refused? I do actually have enough points (around 76).

If it is the case that Im unlikely to get a visa this way then I do have the back up of my wifes brother residing there so family sponsorship is an option. In relation to this option, would it be more likely and easier to go in under this option or the first? 

any ideas???

Very helpful site by the way!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leeabr101 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Been looking into emigrating to canada as a polce officer. ( i have another thread ongoing)
> Are you a police officer in the UK? If so there are UK police officers who have joined forces here such as Calgary and Edmonton. What area are you interested in?
> ...


Immigrating to Canada is, unfortunately, very difficult.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Immigrating to Canada is, unfortunately, very difficult.


Thanks for your reply.

I know edmonton still do the pnp so that could be an option as i have 8 years experience in greater manchester police but i was hoping to move to ontario area but they dont do the pnp as they cant by law.

In relation to sponsorship, i would put the application in under my wife so her brother can sponsor her and then bring me over as a dependant. Is this possible?

I dont have any skills attached to the other 38 occupations or any work experience in these.

If i put the application in and it gets knocked back do i pay still or am i only charged when it goes through? Just so i know if i need to apply a couple of times, trying both ways.....desperate!!!! 



Thanks for your help.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Also further to the last, if i am refused with one application, do i need to wait any length of time before i reapply or can i do it straight away?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leeabr101 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I know edmonton still do the pnp so that could be an option as i have 8 years experience in greater manchester police but i was hoping to move to ontario area but they dont do the pnp as they cant by law.
> Ontario introduced its PNP programme about one year ago. To see if it applies to you go to:- Opportunities Ontario: Provincial Nominee Program (PNP)
> ...


No, there is no waiting time between applications. Have you made any contact with any of the Ontario police forces to determine if they are hiring? I'm sure you've already googled the Toronto Police hiring website:- Toronto Police Service :: To Serve and Protect


----------

